# Queen pheromone strips in mating nucs



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

The strips are used to anchor the bees in the mating nucs. You can leave it in after you place the virgin or cell. I’d certainly let the newly mated queen lay up some brood before pulling her.


----------



## amk (Dec 16, 2017)

I’m trying to find out if the temp queen strips are necessary. Can I do it without them.


----------



## Bob Anderson (Jun 13, 2014)

Yes, you can do it without the strips. But, you better move the mini-mating nucs miles away from their original hive or they won't stick. If you are keeping them in the same 'yard', put them in a cool dark place and leave them shut in for 3 days!!! Even then some will go 'home'. I have kept them shut in for 3 days with day 5 or 10 queen cells and then put them out in the yard just before dark and opened them up. That seems to work fairly well.

Having said that, the strips seem to help. I can have them locked in for 3 three days with the strip and without the queen cell. Put them in the yard, open them, let them orient, and then put the queen cell in.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I am only 50% bees staying put with not using the queen strip. Very disappointing. And this is with a direct released virgin in the mix. Decided to hold off any further attempts until I get some temp queen. Another beek near me is only 2 for 5 staying put, again with virgins in the nuc and they were shut in for over 24 hours.


----------



## Cuttingedgelandinc (Mar 3, 2015)

JWPalmer said:


> I am only 50% bees staying put with not using the queen strip. Very disappointing. And this is with a direct released virgin in the mix. Decided to hold off any further attempts until I get some temp queen. Another beek near me is only 2 for 5 staying put, again with virgins in the nuc and they were shut in for over 24 hours.


We use Tempqueen whenever possible but I have noted that if the mating nucs are held in a cool dark place such as a garage for 3 days they will stay with or without Tempqueen.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

^my experience as well 
Shut them in and toss them in the basement for 3 days, open them up after the flying for the day stops. Time-honored and proven way of doing things. 
tempqueen lets you bypass the old ways if you need to, but there is no reason you have to. Its all about what's right for your set up. Me I got time and space to make the extra move to and from and put 10- 15 mini nucs a round in the basement for 3 days each week for 3 weeks as I am spooling up..... 150 nucs not so much


----------



## amk (Dec 16, 2017)

Great I will try the lock in. I already planned on harvesting bees from a yard 15 miles away from where they would be set up.


----------

